

Is Supply or Demand to Blame For Surface RT Being Sold Out on Launch Weekend? - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/supply_or_demand_blame_surface_rt_being_sold_out_launch_weekend123

======
benologist
Spam harder dude.

